# Riding on the horse's belly?



## Cowgirls Boots

I've never heard of anyone sitting on the horses belly and I can't imagine that it's safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jin

Thanks for the reply. I thought the exact same thing as you. All I know that horses are pretty delicate around their stomach. Friend said it's called the 
'St Wenceslas' ride :? 

I suppose if the horse likes it, then it's OK? I agree with you though and I wouldn't try it.


----------



## capercowgirl

I am by no means an expert on horses, but I know that all horses are unpredictable and you should always be on guard around them. She is in a very dangerous spot where if the horse does get spooked, she touches the wrong spot on the horses barrel and the horse decides to jump up or roll over. She will be crushed and if she wants to be careless and put herself in that danger, that is her choice. I would never do so, or suggest anyone of doing that either.


----------



## bubba13

Wenceslas Riding an Upsidedown Horse | Flickr - Photo Sharing!













It's safe if you know what you're doing and can exit quickly. Pretty common rodeo clown trick, actually. Used to be a guy at the PRCA's who had a little gray pony he pretended was a motorcycle, sitting like that. He was trained to do his hooves like turn signals, a hat rack, etc.










And then there's Tommy Turvey:


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

LOL I loved that video!


----------



## Corporal

Pretty funny--I watched Tommy Turvey at the pre-Tournament of Roses Parade horse show--forgot the name...--lip syncing to "Cuban Pete". I'd have to REALLY TRUST my horse to do this. Of course, I cringe when I watch the horse come up and lie down next to "Aragorn" in LOTR ("The Two Towers") bc I have NEVER trusted any of my horses enough to lay down next to them in a pasture!


----------



## bsms

Well, guess you can...but you won't get very far down the trail that way!


----------



## Jin

What the? Now I know what my friend meant by 'St Wenceslas' riding. But with the horse hung up!? Wow. Apparently it's suppose to be dead horse with him sitting on it's belly. Harsh on the horse I'd say. Now that's strange, I think I am going to read up on that. 

The Tommy Turvey video however isn't too bad cause he's pretty much just standing over the horse, not sitting on it. My friend actually sat right on it's belly the other week, horse was fine.

I have found more on the picture. I have never seen anything like it before. 



















Thanks guys for replying. I don't know much about horse's but I love, I am big animal lover.


----------



## WSArabians

By sitting on their bellies, particulary around their lungs, you can affect their breathing. 
I wouldn't want anyone squishing my breathing apparatusses if I could help it. 
Not to mention common sense must have got stomped into the ground. I wonder how long it will take her to join it.


----------

